# Moffatt Task Lamp for Laguna 1412



## Dautterguy

Very nice! I too am having a problem with the Laguna Lamp getting the light focused where I NEED it most. But my light came with the purchase, so I put up with it. I leave it in the out position,and my head reminds me to put it back against the frame. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## timbertailor

Just curious why you went with a dedicated light vs. the mobile\magnetic base one?


----------



## CharlesA

I had the same question, Brad. Looking forward to that answer. In addition, one of the Amazon reviews complained about plastic construction of the "shade." Any thoughts?


----------



## smitty22

Hi Brad, Charles, 
I thought about the mag base for a bit, but plan on bending the flex shaft (it's stiff) a fair bit and just didn't want the base to come loose. From the front mounting position, the lamp can be positioned either on front or back side of the blade, high or low, or just moved completely above the saw and out of the way. I like the switchable mag base but didn't notice it at the time with the 24" version, so just went with the cheapest option and I was just comfortable with bolt-on base.

Besides, the mag base is available separately in case I ever want to go that way, and the lamp will bolt right up to it.

Didn't know about the plastic shade when I ordered it, seems sturdy, but I might have dinged it 1/2 star for that. I thought about changing the rating to 4 stars, but didn't, then added a comment to the original review.

The lamp does exactly what I need it to do so will leave it at 5 stars unless the shade breaks or melts. Ratings seem to have both pro and con on the shade anyway.

Thanks for the input,
Dale


----------



## CharlesA

It looks,like you have it mounted in exactly the right place. I've never understood why built in lights are always mount on the back of the saw.


----------



## Dabcan

For those of you interested in a light like this…. I bought an led light at ikea for $15, it has a clip feature, it even came in a snazzy orange colour….

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/search/?query=JANSJÖ+LED+clamp+spotlight


----------



## timbertailor

> I had the same question, Brad. Looking forward to that answer. In addition, one of the Amazon reviews complained about plastic construction of the "shade." Any thoughts?
> 
> - CharlesA


I have not had a problem with mine but I am sure it will eventually crumble\break. I swap it between the drill press, band saw, planer, joiner, RAS and band saw. Maybe I should make an aluminium version while I still have a template that is in one piece. 



> For those of you interested in a light like this…. I bought an led light at ikea for $15, it has a clip feature, it even came in a snazzy orange colour….
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/search/?query=JANSJÖ+LED+clamp+spotlight
> 
> - Dabcan


Not real keen on those really low Kelvin temperatures.


----------



## gfadvm

I tried the magnetic base light on my big Grizz (different brand of light) and it sucked! Wouldn't stay put, fell off, and finally broke the base. I like yours!


----------



## pintodeluxe

Old post, but FWIW…
Laguna now offers long-reach LED snake lights that are a direct bolt-on to the 1412 bandsaw. 
I've been happy with mine.


----------

